# TOGETHER CC ''END OF SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW / FUNDRAISER, AUG 24, 2014''



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

''TOGETHER LOS ANGELES CC'', WILL BE HOSTING A CARSHOW / FUNDRAISER AT ''KRANZ'' INTERMEDIATE SCHOOL 12460 FINEVIEW ST. EL MONTE CA, 91732. WE WILL KEEP U POSTED, ANY QUESTIONS OR INFO CALL (ADAM) 626-203-2235 / (CHICO) 626-824-4311 OR (MANUAL) 323-743-5257,,, KEEP A LOOKOUT,,,

FLYER COMING SOOOOON!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

FIRME ADAM!


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Puro
Pinche
Cowboys


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

*"TOGETHER C.C."

PRESENTS

"END OF SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER"

"SUNDAY, AUGUST, 24th, 2014"

MOVE IN - 7am to 9am
SHOWTIME - 10am to 4pm

"PLEASE BE ON TIME"

"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"

PROCEEDS GOING TO........

"KRANZ INTERMEDIATE SCHOOL"
12460 FINEVIEW ST
EL MONTE, CA 91732

"SUPPORTERS"....

"WORLD FAMOUS ANGEL ONE"
"SO-CAL PARTY SCENE"
"LOWRIDER HUNNIES.COM"
"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"NORWALK RECORDS"
"STEVEN ORTIZ PHOTOGRAPHY"

MUSIC PROVIDED BY......

"D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS"
"DJ CHILLY ENTERTAINMENT"
"THA GARAGE RADIO.COM"
"DJ TAZ ENT"

"NO ALCOHOL"
"NO ATTITUDES"
"STRICT SECURITY"

"TROPHY AWARD GIVEAWAYS"

CARS - $20
MC's - $15
BIKES - $10
PEDAL CARS - $10

"GENERAL ADMISSION" $5
12 & UNDER FREE
SHOW STUDENT ID AND GET IN FOR FREE!!!

COME DOWN AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT!!!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!







*


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Art of Lowriding Interview with MR. Cartoon


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> *"TOGETHER C.C."
> 
> PRESENTS
> 
> ...



Flyer looks nice!


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

peterjm97 said:


> Flyer looks nice!


GRACIAS peterjm97. I made it.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> GRACIAS peterjm97. I made it.


You put a little summer relaxation to it huh?


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes I did.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> *"TOGETHER C.C."
> 
> PRESENTS
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Take It To The Top


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB ......TO THE TOP


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Will there be a Longest Distance Traveled?? Thinking about shooting my web down from Las Vegas.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

S-Man said:


> Will there be a Longest Distance Traveled?? Thinking about shooting my web down from Las Vegas.


 YEAH!!!!! WE CAN DOO DAT BRO!


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

*BUMP!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Whoaw! Nice


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

*POSTERS COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB ......TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

*TTT*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> Was sup bros


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

peterjm97 said:


> 68_PIMPALA said:
> 
> 
> > Was sup bros
> ...


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

djxsd said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

peterjm97 said:


> 68_PIMPALA said:
> 
> 
> > Was sup bros
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## groupe69 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gotta support my home town


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

✊TTT for together cc 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> 68_PIMPALA said:
> 
> 
> > Was sup bros
> ...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*BACK TO THE TOP!!!!:nicoderm:*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!TO THE TOP*


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> *TTT*


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


> *"TOGETHER C.C."
> 
> PRESENTS
> 
> ...


TtT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>




I know ha


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

friday morning bump


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc (Apr 2, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


Ontario classics car club


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

To The Top :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO.THE..TOP...*


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc (Apr 2, 2014)

TTT


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> View attachment 1369562
> View attachment 1369554


Damn That Sucks. *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Was Looking Forward To This Show..


----------

